# So do frozen fish food carry parasites?



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I want to buy one but not if they carry parasites whats the best brand of frozen food for my betta? I do like omega one the one with super carnivore shrimp and worms mixed togeather. 

Now if i want to cut a piece when its frozen i am not dumping the whole piece in my tank i can put the leftover one in a plastic bag in freezer i hear once its melted you cant freeze it again.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

no, I doubt they have anything living in them since its frozen lol.i just have frozen blood worms that I treat my betas to 2-3x a week. I take a cap full of tank water to thaw it then use a chopstick to give them bites of worms.no don't re-freeze it


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ate you sure if its still frozen you cant put it back in freezer? 

Once the food is melted can it still be good to use or you have to use all of it?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

There have been concerns in the past about bloodworms specifically, since they are usually raised in really unsanitary conditions. Just like freezing meat doesn't kill of bacteria, freezing bloodworms doesn't either..

I'd recommend buying the Hikari brand worms, probably the safest type.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

ill save it for about 2 maybe 3 days after it is thawed(usualy I shave a little off if the frozen cube then put the cube, still frozen back). I have never had a problem with blood worms and parasites or whatever, obviously washing your hands helps, and I would imagine since bettas have such short digestive tracts they wouldn't really have an issue like we would with raw worms or meat like getting sick. Then again I'm no professional (JUST MY OPINION!!!) I've just been using them for a few yearsc: the band my LFS had is San Francisco bay. Its what I've had for a while now.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok thanks for the help kjg1029 I am gonna buy the omega one brand mixed with shrimp and worms and just give my betta a little


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

good choice, he'll be very pleased xDlol


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

He better lol i spoil him lol never had experiences with frozen food thats why i am full of questions lol cause he is my baby and i dont want the food making him sick


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah. Mine are spoiled tooxD and they go nutso for them! And no worries, its better to ask then to just wonder and do it anyway! After all, we want the best for our babys dont we? lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

San Francisco Bay Brand really isn't good... They don't take the necessary sterilization measures to keep the fish safe. I know multiple members who have had fish experience serious and fatal internal issues from them. I'm not sure about Omega One, but like Oli said Hikari is probably the safest brand. That's what I use.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I use ocean nutrition for my reefs, bettas, communities, africans, discus (no longer have). Never had an issue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks guys i decided to just buy the freeze dried stuff like shrimp and krill frozen is too much of a hasle for me


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Freeze dried is actually worse than frozen IME. Also many fish will not even eat it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I never had issues with my fish eating freeze dried blood worms and he does eat them i gave him one yesterday lol i have him for 8 months nothing wrong with freeze dried blood worms


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Tankman's right, freeze dried foods are actually not nearly as good as frozen. They lose a lot of their nutritional value, and cause constipation quite easily. They're fine as a treat, but I would definitely soak them before feeding them.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well i do give it to him with out soaking it he eats it and is fine as far as nutrition omega one is a good brand i trust it


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The brand doesn't matter... Freeze dried foods lack nutrition because of what hey are and how they are processed. Freeze dried foods are a treat that should be given once or twice a week... If you're feeding a high quality pellet like Omega One Betta Buffet or New Life Spectrum nutrition shouldn't be a concern. 

Just keep in mind that taking a few seconds to soak the foods is _way_ easier than curing constipation.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ah ok you guys i do t just give him blood worms he has his regular food as well thats he its


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

well that's what happens when you have 1 fish store in your whole town. And oh well if it does. Just because I know I can get a paper cut from paper doesn't mean ill never touch paper again. It would suck if my fish got sick, but really there's nothing i can do about it, i was lucky to even find any in my tiny town.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hikari is a really good brand for frozen food. Cost is slightly higher usually but worth it imho. The spirulina brine shrimp is a terrific product for betta. Steer clear of SFBB brand bloodworms if possible.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Logistic guy how bout freeze dried food for bettas


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Most breeders including myself tend not to use the freeze dried foods very much. I think that FD can be fine once in a while but not as a staple of the diet. Freeze dried has a bit of a notorious reputation for tummy troubles ie clogging up the betta intestines and its not a tremendously nutritious food imho.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Logisticsguy i am not gonna feed them freeze dried food everyday OMG i am gonna do that on weekends


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> San Francisco Bay Brand really isn't good... They don't take the necessary sterilization measures to keep the fish safe. I know multiple members who have had fish experience serious and fatal internal issues from them. I'm not sure about Omega One, but like Oli said Hikari is probably the safest brand. That's what I use.


Oh wow...that's the brand I've been using. The fish like it, and seem to be fine...maybe the pack will be going in the trash now, though. Is there anything you could do to make them safe? I guess you can't cook the foods.


----------



## UpNorthChickadee (Aug 20, 2014)

Crap. I just checked and San Francisco Bay Brand is what I have too. That's the only kind my Petsmart sells. I had a terrible outbreak of nematodes once in both my snail tanks and I blamed the frozen food I was feeding at the time.

As for the unused portion, I slice off what I need and store the frozen unused chunk in a snack size baggie in the freezer until next time.


----------

